# Fender Modern Player vs Squier Classic Vibe



## AcousticMinja (May 4, 2012)

Okay, so I know there's not a lot of Fender loving fans on here, but I recently have fallen in love with their stuff more than ever. Specifically, Squiers.  
Classic Vibe and Vintage Modified Squiers IMO are some of the best deals around (for what they are).
But fairly recently, Fender has released the Modern Player series (see this thread for more info http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...new-fenders-getting-pretty-right-content.html ) priced under their Standard series (Made in Mexico) and above Squier CV. 
I've played a few of the Modern Players (tele, jag, strat) and they are fantastic. However, I'm not so sure they add up in terms of quality, price, etc to the Classic Vibes. From what I played, I kind of liked the CV's a bit better in terms of hardware and overall set up.
Both are Made in China, both are around the same price (Modern Player's being around $400~ and Classic Vibes $370~)

I've been gassing for a tele and jaguar recently and have been looking into both series...

So anyway, from your guys' experience, what do you think is an overall better value? Classic Vibe? Or the newish Modern Player series?
Not really a recommendation thread by the way,  just wondering your opinions on the guitars. 


Here's a few pictures of both series...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2012)

As much as I'd kill for that Silverburst strat, I'd have to say the CV Squier is the way to go if you like it more. Especially the white one with the anodized pickguard.


----------



## implicit (May 4, 2012)

get the fender. because _fuck squier_.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 4, 2012)

To the OP - I'd get a Squier. They're a bit cheaper and if you like them better anyway, chances are you'll be happier with it!

As for you:



implicit said:


> get the fender. because _fuck squier_.



Why? CV Squiers are just as good as entry-level Fenders really, but for whatever reason people stigmatise them because of the name. It isn't as though they're a crappy brand either - they've always made good solid stuff for the most part, why some people think they're crap is a bit beyond me.

In fact, I have it on good authority that the Modern Player series were originally going to be Squier models, but Fender liked them and decided to put its own name on them. Hence the Modern Players being made in China. So really, they're basically Squiers but with a different name on the headstock, which is apparently worth the extra money.

*mod edit: I think you need to leave off the personal attack next time*


----------



## davedeath (May 4, 2012)

I like the way the chinese fenders play, the squires just feel weird to me. I think its mainly a hit or miss type of thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2012)

implicit said:


> get the fender. because _fuck squier_.



I actually like my Vintage Modern Squier. A whole lot better then my Affinity one. Feels and plays just as good as my friend's MiM.


----------



## possumkiller (May 4, 2012)

I've had a CV50s Strat in white that was great and I still have a CV60s Strat in 3TSB. Aside from the hideous fake tortoise p/g that I swapped on the 60s Strat, they both are a lot more guitar than the price says they are. I was amazed in some of the details like Q-sawn necks, beveled pickup polepieces, the 60s fretboard radiused on the underside. Both were acoustically very loud as well.


----------

